# New main soundtrack



## runjimmyrun (Jun 4, 2016)

I,d like to hear that!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Soundtrack is done 42 songs 2 hours 15 minutes long..... here is the list....

Halloween Movie Theme
The Twilight Zone
Friday the 13th
Munsters Theme
Pyscho 
Psycho Shower Theme
A nightmare on Elm St
Scream 
The Exorcist
The Shining
Dracula
Friday the 13th 3
Night Of The Demons Theme
Pirates of the carribean
Friday the 13th Theme song
The Simpson Treehouse of horror
The Simpsons Hit and Run
Christine Hunt song
X Files Theme
Children Of The Corn
The Fog Main Title
Dead Silence Theme
Saw Theme
Return of the Living Dead Theme
New Electro Halloween remix
Ultimate Halloween Dance Remix
Halloween 6
The Monster Mash
I never met a girl like you before
Rob Zombie Living Dead Girl
Rob Zombie Dragula
The Creepshow Halloween
Night Of The Demons Computer Date
Ramones Pet Sematary
Rockwell Somebodys watching me
Michael Jackson Thriller
Misfits Halloween
Misfits Halloween II
Misfits Monster Mash
The Timewarp
I put a spell on you
Marilyn Manson This Is Halloween


----------



## runjimmyrun (Jun 4, 2016)

Quite impressive! Plus the ramones are in there!


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Also found this mid 90's stereo sitting on the curbside. Teac with a 3 cd player.... it all works. At 45 watts I think it will
be loud enough for our haunt..... as long as you hear it from a house or 2 away im good. I was using a boom box before.


----------



## tomanderson (Dec 6, 2007)

I like using any audio equipment that will project the sound clearly. It doesn't have to be fancy, just functional.


----------

